# Enough truck



## Minihandcuffclub (Aug 7, 2013)

My wife an I are looking at gettin a new 5'er that weighs in at 12000 loaded. We know we need a new truck an are looking at a 2011 or newer dodge 3500 dully. We were just wondering if that will be enough truck to safely pull an stop that trailer.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 7, 2013)

I should think you would have enough truck with the 3500 dually.  Check with your local Dodge dealer or the owner's manual.  Hopefully one of our trailer-towing folks will have more info and will answer your post better than I have.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2013)

Depends on engine, tow package and rear axle ratio.  Think the dully would be equiped to handle it.


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a 07 Dodge 2500 SRW and have no problems with my 10,000 pound 5er. A dually would be good for you. Make sure it is diesel, 3.73 rear end


----------



## Wyotraveler (Aug 8, 2013)

May want to check your local DMV. Your state may require special drivers license for over 10, 000 pounds


----------

